# Strange going-ons in the small aires



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Last trip to France we were rather disturbed to see middle aged men dissapearing into the woods at the side of the aire we were parked in. The first bloke carried a large blanket...soon followed ( and replaced) at 20 minute intervals by 4 further 'middle aged men'. On another occasion we noticed two men dissapear into the 'disabled' toilet together in an Aire only to re-appear 15 mins later. Call me naive if you like, but, this was strange behaviour to say the least. I do hope my wife and I haven't been witness to the seedier side of the 'Joi de vie' en France.


Texas  

I think I may have posted this in the wrong place.


----------



## 93401 (May 1, 2005)

*Strange goings on indeed*

Hi Texas,I am afraid you are spot on,I was a Driver visiting all the EEC countries and some outside the EEC for two and a half years,I saw this sort of acctivity going on in rest spots in several countries,My collegues called them Gaybyes,you get to know the ones to avoid but not if you dont travel that way very often.Gerry.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Yes, agreed,..We too have witnessed this sort of behaviour whilst resting up at aires en route to destination. made mental notes to avoid stopping there next time down the road! :roll: 

M&D


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Phew! Thanks peeps, thought it may have been my overactive imagination...we wont be visiting them thar aires again...I hope!


Texas


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Texas said:


> Last trip to France we were rather disturbed to see middle aged men dissapearing into the woods at the side of the aire we were parked in. The first bloke carried a large blaket...soon followed ( and replaced) at 20 minute intervals by 4 further 'middle aged men'. On another occasion we noticed two men dissapear into the 'disabled' toilet together in an Aire only to re-appear 15 mins later. Call me naive if you like, but, this was strange behaviour to say the least. I do hope my wife and I haven't been witness to the seedier side of the 'Joi de vie' en France.
> 
> Texas
> 
> I think I may have posted this in the wrong place.


 If George Michal reads this, he will be straight down their in his limo.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

I knew you would get to the bottom of this Pusser!
Malc


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

malc said:


> I knew you would get to the bottom of this Pusser!
> Malc


It's a tricky one wondering what these men were doing though??? If they had of been hetro's I would be seeking the exact spot to overnight.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*hi*

hi we had a similar experience in a layby just outside of gent, typical double layby with a fritture (or chip shop even)well i thought they were just waiting for chips, in the meantime my good lady was in the back of the van (clubman)preparing a meal (so she couldn't be seen from outside the van)and i was sat reading the paper,i seen these cars pulling up along side the car that were already parked pointing to the driver and then both disappearing dow this little wooded track by the said chip shop for about thirty minuets before returning back to their original spot, well it didn't take long to figure it out as to what they were up too.to think i could of recovered the cost of the trip in one night, its funny really we moved not long after the police arrived with the blue lights flashing and disappeared into the woods, they wasn't there long though, we just moved into the other layby that ran parrelle to the one we were in and spent the night with the truckers, as we headed home we spent the night on the ferry car park at callis and was treated to a prostitute plying her trade in the car next to us,i booked the same space for the next year whilst i was there but the missus didn't like the view  
pete


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

They weren't bothering you, 
so what are you worried about. :roll:


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

tweenievan said:


> They weren't bothering you,
> so what are you worried about. :roll:


I probably agree with that. Rather the gay brigade "innocently" enjoying themselves than muggers, thieves or yobbo's targeting me.

I days of yore I ran some discotheques and would often find that I'd run out of steam long before my junction of the M25. Of the several laybys and parking areas available, the picnic area just off the A3 immediately south of the M25 used to be packed full of courting couples and single gentlemen. I felt pretty safe about putting the seat back and getting 10 minutes of Zed's and in all the years of doing it I was never bothered once.

Stopping in a deserted layby always made me particularly nervous, safety in numbers whatever they're up to.


----------

